# Secret to Dizzy Quail



## sage954 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a buddy that has friends coming in to town and they want to buy a bunch of birds (100) and have me bring my dogs out and let them hunt these Quail. So I want to create a more controlled environment like a guided preserve hunt, therefore I want to dizzy these birds and make small coveys.

Over the years I have head tucked birds for training, but even when I have put out bought birds I have just opened the crate and let them fly where ever they want.  Last weekend I put three or four in a sack and spun them around and around like everyone says to,  but I could never get them dizzy.  Their heads would never loll over and they were definitely not disoriented in the least.  So my question is can any of you tell me what I am doing wrong?     I spun them 15 to 20 times like a fast pitch softball pitcher.  I tried going fast and I tried going medium speed.   I used an old pillow case for a sack.   I would appreciate any feedback on what I am missing here.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Jan 21, 2016)

We use chukar more often, but have used quail to train, too.  I dizzy them (and pigeon) the same: in your palm, place the bird on his back, extend the legs out, and grasp them between the thigh and ribs.  It should be the slenderest portion of the bird in this position.  Hold you arm down, so they are upside down.  As you walk to the plant, shake your hand as if to "flick" something off of it.  Do this for several minutes - it need not be constant, nor violent.

When you go to plant, pretend you are shooting a pair of dice - bring your arm to your chest, and bring it down in the spot you want the bird down (with some force).  The will not be hurt, but dazed.  Important to keep walking past and not make eye contact with the bird.  

You can pause to watch from several steps away, or over your shoulder, to make sure the plant stuck.  They may move a bit, especially if alone, but should be within several feet of your plant.

This method has worked well for me with the above birds.  Planting pheasant for training is completely different.

It may take a bit of practice, but it works very well.  Don't rush the process, know you cannot hold them upside down too long, and don't baby at the "flick."  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## drawedback (Jan 22, 2016)

I use laundry bags, and just spin them about 20 times, then dump them in cover and get away quickly. I like to use a windmill type motion. You can put 4 or 5 to the bag, but if you try to do really big coveys you will kill some of the birds.


----------

